
Lookyloo: scrape a website and displays a tree of domains calling each other - adulau
https://github.com/CIRCL/lookyloo
======
anigbrowl
Fantastic, I will be using this every day.

Dislikes: logo, and when you scrape a new website there's no visual or other
feedback about the scraping process so there's a temptation to just reload the
page.

Suggestions: animate folding so navigation focus isn't lost. Offer alternative
tree view schemas that reflect node degree size.

But overall, great. I want to use it all the time for everything; this is how
the browser inspector should work, instead of being locked into a text
paradigm that requires the user to read everything.

~~~
userbinator
At least in the UK and Australia, "loo" commonly means a toilet.

~~~
rafiot
We would never miss a good poop joke, especially for our British friend who
deserve a good laugh, especially these days, but in that case, it is somewhat
more clever:
[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=lookyloo](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=lookyloo)

------
bluesmoon
RequestMap does the same but also categorizes domains by type (eg: advertiser,
analytics), and uses a coloured force-directed graph.
[http://requestmap.webperf.tools/](http://requestmap.webperf.tools/)

~~~
adulau
Is RequestMap Open Source?

~~~
bluesmoon
Not that I know, but I suppose you could ask Simon.

------
arboghast
RequestMap does all of this, even more. Why reinventing the wheel?

I really appreciate what CIRCL does for the infosec world with MISP but they
should focus on fixing all the issues with MISP and AIL (especially AIL) and
cleaning their code, instead of starting a project for a need that is already
filled by multiple solutions.

~~~
zettacircl
Is RequestMap OpenSource ? EDIT : Ok. Got an answer : No. So I believe
Lookyloo still fill a gap.

